# Dual EEPROM Arachnid



## JamieJ (Jun 8, 2021)

Massive thanks to @phi1 for his original schematic (https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/arachnid-dual-eeprom.1818/) and to @Moltenmetalburn for designing the PCB from this thread.

This was probably my hardest build to date. The off board wiring was the trickiest bit with the mods that I wanted. It was a PITA to wire and took ages to get all the built parts into the enclosure. Then it didn't work first time due to a short from one of the LEDs so had to remove it and used insulation tape to get it sorted.

I had the FV-1 pre-soldered. I added a switch to keep the dry signal in all of the time and the wet signal to be added on top which is the little switch that I superglued to the side of the OUT jack.
I wanted to access the internal patches from the FV-1 which I actually really like on the toggle switch near the foot switches.

At the moment, the left foot switch alternates the EEPROM which is signalled by a bicolour red/blue LED. I am using the Octagon and Module8 EEPROMs at the moment but I might do a custom EEPROM. Also MAS Effects sell a customisable EEPROM for FV-1 builds which I might try out as well at some point. The faceplate looks great but I made a few errors with number placement and font size but its not big deal. If it bothers me in a while I could order an updated version.

There are some great sounds available in this pedal. It would be cool to have even more EEPROMs accessible. It would be great to have 4(+) EEPROM accessible from this mod - I would love an EEPROM each dedicated to reverb/delay/modulation/weird stuff (ring mod etc.).


----------



## Moltenmetalburn (Jun 8, 2021)

Nice work!


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Jun 9, 2021)

Fantastic work Jamie! I have an Arachnid with a custom EEPROM on the way. i saw the thread you referenced and it really makes me want to build a dual EEPROM myself!


----------



## JamieJ (Jun 9, 2021)

Pauleo1214 said:


> Fantastic work Jamie! I have an Arachnid with a custom EEPROM on the way. i saw the thread you referenced and it really makes me want to build a dual EEPROM myself!


Thanks Paul. It not too difficult to add to an arachnid and just gives you so many more sounds to play with.

I know in the past @PedalPCB talked about making a PCB with lots more EEPROMs accessible. I think he said 8?? Maybe we need to set up a thread in the wish lists. I would definitely build another if there were more EEPROMs as part of it - like the ultimate multi-effect pedal.


----------



## irvmuller (Jul 2, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> Massive thanks to @phi1 for his original schematic (https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/arachnid-dual-eeprom.1818/) and to @Moltenmetalburn for designing the PCB from this thread.
> 
> This was probably my hardest build to date. The off board wiring was the trickiest bit with the mods that I wanted. It was a PITA to wire and took ages to get all the built parts into the enclosure. Then it didn't work first time due to a short from one of the LEDs so had to remove it and used insulation tape to get it sorted.
> 
> ...


MAD props for this build. I’m gonna build a very simple mod pedal just using the Pythogoras but after that I was thinking of doing something like this. This is some next level stuff. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## JamieJ (Jul 2, 2021)

irvmuller said:


> MAD props for this build. I’m gonna build a very simple mod pedal just using the Pythogoras but after that I was thinking of doing something like this. This is some next level stuff. Thanks for the inspiration.


It’s a great pedal and definitely has some great sounds in it. I’ve just ordered some custom EEPROM as well - its so good that you can make it your own. Looking forward to seeing yours!


----------

